# Four Christmases,in theaters 11/26/08



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This film stars Reese Witherspoon,Vince Vaughn and several other pretty big names in the movie and music industries.
After seeing previews of it recently,it looks like it may be good for a few laughs.  
Others included in this cast are Robert Duvall,Jon Voight,Sissy Spacek,Jon Favreau,Dwight Yoakam,Tim McGraw and Mary Steenburgen.
Rated PG-13 for language and sexual humor.

http://www.fourchristmasesmovie.com/

http://www.reelzchannel.com/movie/237446/four-christmases


----------

